# DNP Log



## WuMyster

Got 75 powdered caps and will be doing a log here. I asked if DNP affects thinking on here and other boards and the general consensus is that it doesn't directly affect thinking, but the sides just cause you to be uncomfortable/not get proper sleep which can affect it. 

I've decided to start anyway, I have 2 weeks till my exams start. Plan is 200mg for 4 days and then up to 400mg for 2 to 3 weeks. I'll have time to assess whether or not it's affecting my work rate before so I can get off it and let the DNP run out my system. 

Day 1: 
Weight (after shit): 96.1kg. 
DNP: 200mg 

On multivitamins. I'll be taking Vit C and E and drinking electrolytes across the day when I up to 400mg. 

Took the DNP on an empty stomach and actually felt really gassy and sick for about half an hour. No problems after that. Diet will remain the same as my cut. Around 2200cal, 200 pro, 200 carb, 70 fat.


----------



## WuMyster

Day 2: 
Weight (post shit): 95.9kg
DNP: 200mg

No idea if I'm sensitive to DNP but I was sweating like a prick while sleeping last night. Woke up several times to take off to covers and lay on my stomach.


----------



## yamivegeta

Well, I'd suggest not taking it on an empty stomach, won't make u feel sick.


----------



## WuMyster

yamivegeta said:


> Well, I'd suggest not taking it on an empty stomach, won't make u feel sick.



Yeah I don't plan to anymore. Thought it wouldn't have a greater affect on an empty stomach as I see so many people take it as soon as they get up.


----------



## WuMyster

Nearing the end of the day. No effects at all compared to yesterday. Expecting the sweats at night though like day 1 night.


----------



## yamivegeta

It's much slower at the beginning. You'll probably see some effects 4-5 days in. If it's powder DNP, they say the sides aren't as noticeable as with crystal.
I'm using powder at the moment as well, and the sides are barely noticeable. Unless you go out in the sun or eat a lot of carbs you won't have trouble sweating.
Usually I feel hotter at night, because I take the dnp in the evening. But I can sleep alright. Then again, I'm only doing 200mg.


----------



## WuMyster

yamivegeta said:


> It's much slower at the beginning. You'll probably see some effects 4-5 days in. If it's powder DNP, they say the sides aren't as noticeable as with crystal.
> I'm using powder at the moment as well, and the sides are barely noticeable. Unless you go out in the sun or eat a lot of carbs you won't have trouble sweating.
> Usually I feel hotter at night, because I take the dnp in the evening. But I can sleep alright. Then again, I'm only doing 200mg.



Maybe I'm sensitive to DNP? I have effects already. Sweated a lot in the night of day 1. Expecting to sweat a lot tonight as well (day 2).


----------



## PillarofBalance

WuMyster said:


> Maybe I'm sensitive to DNP? I have effects already. Sweated a lot in the night of day 1. Expecting to sweat a lot tonight as well (day 2).



May have just been a very deep sleep. Dnp is too slow to cause this day 1.  Don't really matter tho. Just some sweat.

What's the diet look like in general?  I tend to mostly eat cake and brownies on dnp.


----------



## WuMyster

PillarofBalance said:


> May have just been a very deep sleep. Dnp is too slow to cause this day 1.  Don't really matter tho. Just some sweat.
> 
> What's the diet look like in general?  I tend to mostly eat cake and brownies on dnp.



Haven't sweat like that in years but yeah, I'm not bothered about it. 

Diet is fine for the moment, still following my cut. Approx 2200cal, 200pro, 200carb, 70 fat. Serious? Aren't you supposed to stay away from unnecessary carbs on DNP.


----------



## WuMyster

After calculating half-lives and the doses that would be in my body. I have decided to run 200mg for 7 days instead of the 4 I planned. This will give me a better assessment as to whether or not I can handle the doses of 400mg. Day 7 will be close to the max dose 200mg of DNP will give me of around 500mg in the body.


----------



## WuMyster

Day 3
Woke up, a bit bloated in the stomach. Can't shit/pass the gas out so left uncomfortable.
Weight: 95.6kg (post-shit (what little I could pass))
Weight: 95.3kg - had stomach aches right after weighing myself above, managed to pass everything.
Update: After calculating half-lives and the doses that would be in my body. I have decided to run 200mg for 7 days instead of the 4 I planned. This will give me a better assessment as to whether or not I can handle the doses of 400mg. Day 7 will be close to the max dose 200mg of DNP will give me of around 500mg in the body.
Dose: 200mg
Crazy lethargy after taking the pill, had no option than to sleep and woke up 2 hours later.
Have started to supplement with 3g of Vit C and 800IU of Vit E. Taking electrolytes when I feel the need to.
Don't think I sweated much during the night.

Day 4
Completely unable to pass stool.
Weight: 96.6kg (pre-shit)
Update: Will be taking the DNP just before bed now so that I can use the lethargy I get from it to aid me falling asleep.
Dose: 200mg
I for sure have a higher appetite on DNP. Still trying my hardest to stay on course with 2200 cals. Still no sweating during the day. Think I will up to 400mg on Day 6 as I am nearing the peak of DNP in my system by then.
Day 5

Weight: 96.1kg
Hoping I'm holding onto water and losing fat. Same weight as Day 1.
DNP: 200mg
This stuff for sure upsets my stomach. Not looking forward to running 400mg.


----------



## WuMyster

*Day 5*
Weight: 96.1kg (post-shit)
Hoping I'm holding onto water and losing fat. Same weight as Day 1.
DNP: 200mg
This stuff for sure upsets my stomach. Not looking forward to running 400mg.
Sweat quite a bit during the night, nothing during the day.

*Day 6*
Weight: 95.2kg (post-shit)
Much lower weight, honestly because of diarrhea... DNP really ****s my stomach. Running 400mg from today.
Dose: 400mg
No sides at all, not even stomach problems atm. Just had a shit load of carbs, no sides hours later. Amount of DNP currently in the body is around 700mg.
Light sweating during the night.

*Day 7*
Weight: 94.8kg (post-shit (but feel like there's more to shit still))
Dose: 400mg
Think it's starting to work now, not entirely sure. Did sweat like an absolute mad man when cycling to the shops and back. Sweat more than I ever did playing a rugby match.
Finally sweating when out of bed but heat waves very random (not after eating carbs). Will keep the 400mg dose for a few days and monitor to see if I can go up to 600mg.

*Day 8*
Weight 95kg (post-shit (but feel like there's more to shit still))
Weight 94.8kg (post-diarrhea) will get some Psyllium Husk Fibre to sort this out cause DNP is absolutely ****ing my stomach up
Pretty sure I sweated much more during my leg session than normal.
Dose: 400mg (932mg in body)
Horrible sweats at night.

*Day 9*
Weight: 94.4kg (post-shit)
Not sure if it's getting hotter here or the DNP is starting to have an effect on me. Sitting here feeling uncomfortable.
Dose: 400mg (988mg in body)
Cheated today, same cutting foods but just had a shit load of snacks. Not looking forward to the number on the scales tomorrow. No heat waves after carbs at all. Thinking of upping to 600mg. Only sides are during the night and have a tower fan with me now.


----------



## WuMyster

Day 10
As expected, higher weight, and a lot more than expected actually.
Weight: 95.3kg (post-shit)
Cheated once again. Going back on 2200 cals.
Dose: 400mg

Day 11
Weight: 94.9kg (post-shit but still had some in me for sure)
Dose: 400mg

Day 12
Weight: 94.4kg (pre-shit)
No time for a shit today as I have a morning exam. Don't feel like I have anything to shit anyway.
Just got done with my exam. It's around 20-22C here.... And I am dying. I can't handle heat, but definitely better than this. I still haven't eaten and taking a shit now so I can post my weight after a 2nd shower at 11AM.
Weight: 93.6kg (post-shit+sweated for hours+dehydrated+diarrhea)
I won't count the above weight as my official as I sweated hard for about 3 hours and was dehydrated as I ran out of water during my exam; could probably of drank a gallon in those 3 hours. Also came home to shit and was feeling gassy af. Semi-diarrhea.
Also feel as though I'm going through a long adrenaline rush. BPM of 120 when in the shower/drying and 100-110 sitting here.
Oh I forgot, I took a pill of Modafinil today after a long break and this is what happens.
Dose: 400mg. Plan was to up to 600mg since I wasn't feeling much on 400mg. But the heat (for me) has hit so 600mg is out of the question.
Day 12 and only just got the different smell in the urine. Chemical smell like most people say, weird to describe. Quite a strong smell; a random person would know something is wrong with my urine.
10:19PM, 17C. Hot as a mother****er atm. Pretty sure it's because of the DNP but like I've said countless times, I cannot handle the slightest bit of heat so this could be normal (never checked degrees so have no base line). If this is due to the DNP, running it during winter would be amazing, and is something I may do.
11:41PM, 15C. I'm so ****ing hot, but I'm hot internally. I feel as though I'm sweating buckets but I'm relatively dry.... I guess after 12 days, I'm finally feeling the effects of DNP.
11:52PM, 14C. Okay so depending on how this goes for the next day or two. If I feel the effects this much, I will have to take my doses during the day so I can sleep more comfortably.
Took a cold shower just before bed. Feeling good. Blessed than I'm not socialising for this month (due to exams) so I can take random showers at any time.

Day 13
Weight: 93.6kg (post-shit) - surprised. Weighed myself after waking up and having a shit and weigh the same amount as yesterday when I was out sweating for 3 hours, not drinking any water and came back and had diarrhea.
Didn't sweat during my exam like yesterday, hardly any sweat at all IIRC. Did sweat like a bitch in the gym though, never seen reflections on my delts.
10:30PM. The most ****ing annoying stomach ache. Whenever I get one, I will 100% shit everything out instantly. I just can't atm. Nothing. Sweating like a ****. Can't even sit on the toilet properly cause I'm sliding about. Got a dirty dead leg.
11:25PM. 3rd attempt since above and finally got this shit out. Mostly gas but my asshole is burning. Not sure if it's the DNP since I started having the aches before taking it. The DNP may of worsened it.

Day 14
I believe I have developed an external hemorrhoid due to yesterdays fiasco.
Weight: 93.1kg (PRE-shit)
Dose: 400mg (peak DNP of around 1080mg)
I may be losing so much weight because I haven't been eating well. Still at <2200cals but only eating about half my usual amount of protein and a lot more carbs than normal.

Day 15
Weight: 93kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg
9:58PM, 17C. Hot as shit. Sweating like a mad man.

Day 16
Sweats during the night were unbelievable.
Weight: 92.2kg (post-shit)
Without a doubt today's leg session was shit. Just had no energy from set 1. Lethargy starting to kick in, I slept about 6 hours during the day and went to bed as normal.
Dose: 400mg

Day 17
Weight: 92.9kg (post-shit)
So ****ing tired all the time. I can sleep for 24 hours atm. Didn't count calories today but shouldn't be too far over 2200. Hopefully weight is sub 92kg tomorrow. 0.7kg heavier than yesterday.
Dose: 400mg


----------



## NbleSavage

Lot of blokes will run some ephedrine and caffeine alongside DNP to help with the lethargy.


----------



## WuMyster

NbleSavage said:


> Lot of blokes will run some ephedrine and caffeine alongside DNP to help with the lethargy.



I ran out of ephedrine months ago and have just been using caffiene for the past few weeks. Come to think of it, haven't taken caffeine in about a week so I probably need to get more.


----------



## Madocks

Get some T5 mate (ECA stack), the ephedrine helps you to loose the fat - "fatty lipids are released from adipocytes"

It also helps with lethargy, appetite supression etc

Suprised at lack of weight loss im on day 11 and am down 11 lbs....... Are you running t3 at all? Im on 50mg T3 per day and I find it helps a lot with water retention

You running any gear?

Post up your diet so we can check your shits.......... low fibre etc;


----------



## WuMyster

Madocks said:


> Get some T5 mate (ECA stack), the ephedrine helps you to loose the fat - "fatty lipids are released from adipocytes"
> 
> It also helps with lethargy, appetite supression etc
> 
> Suprised at lack of weight loss im on day 11 and am down 11 lbs....... Are you running t3 at all? Im on 50mg T3 per day and I find it helps a lot with water retention
> 
> You running any gear?
> 
> Post up your diet so we can check your shits.......... low fibre etc;



Ran out of caffeine and ephedrine but will get some more soon. Haven't used ECA stack while on DNP. 

Day 20 and down 4.3kg / 9.4lb. May not be as much as others, but definitely working so I'm happy with that. 

Not running T3. Have read conflicting posts about running it. 

Not running any gear. 

Getting around 40g fibre each day. My shits have been back to normal for quite a while.

Are you on 400mg of DNP? Would of been great to see 1lb lost per day, but I'm very sure my DNP is underdosed. 200mg had hardly any effect and same as 400mg tbh.


----------



## WuMyster

Day 18
Developed severe itching. Will take Benadryl and if weight does not lower for the next 3 days, then I will finish the cycle.
Weight: 92.9kg (post-shit)
Developed hives. Picked up Benadryl. If it doesn't help, will come off DNP. Not feeling any sides atm on 400mg.
Didn't track macros. Shouldn't be too far above 2200 cals.

Day 19
Benadryl sorted out the hives/itches instantly. Didn't wake up during the night from sweats, probably building a tolerance to 400mg.
Weight: 92.3kg (post-shit)
Slightly over calories today. Took caffeine today and no lethargy issues.
Dose: 400mg
11:54PM. Holy ****ing shit. Never felt this before. Sitting here at my desk, 14C apparently but feels quite cold which is nice. Then this ****ing heat hits me out of no where. Face and body felt as though hot blood was being circulated. Very weird sensation. Let's hope I don't die tonight.

Day 20
Alive, didn't wake up during the night from sweats.
Weight: 91.8kg (post-shit)
Been eating out all day, going to be over my 2200 cals by quite a lot I reckon.
Over 1000 cals over, around 3300-3400 today.
Dose: 400mg


----------



## Madocks

WuMyster said:


> Ran out of caffeine and ephedrine but will get some more soon. Haven't used ECA stack while on DNP.
> 
> Day 20 and down 4.3kg / 9.4lb. May not be as much as others, but definitely working so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Not running T3. Have read conflicting posts about running it.
> 
> Not running any gear.
> 
> Getting around 40g fibre each day. My shits have been back to normal for quite a while.
> 
> Are you on 400mg of DNP? Would of been great to see 1lb lost per day, but I'm very sure my DNP is underdosed. 200mg had hardly any effect and same as 400mg tbh.



Get some mate, it will speed the fat loss up.

Im running D hacks which is gold dust in the UK, almost out of it and swapping brand. In comparison i was on 250mg of Dhacks but ill need around double that of any other brand to do the same job.

How are your lifts? Any decrease in strength? Would be concerned at running on cal defecit with no gear and DNP... any muscle loss?


----------



## WuMyster

Madocks said:


> Get some mate, it will speed the fat loss up.
> 
> Im running D hacks which is gold dust in the UK, almost out of it and swapping brand. In comparison i was on 250mg of Dhacks but ill need around double that of any other brand to do the same job.
> 
> How are your lifts? Any decrease in strength? Would be concerned at running on cal defecit with no gear and DNP... any muscle loss?



Old stuff from D hacks? Read he disappeared and his shit was gold. 

No decrease in strength, no muscle loss as far as I can tell.


----------



## WuMyster

Day 21
Cheating all day, really not in the mood for counting today. Probably about 1000 over again.
Weight: 92kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg

Day 22
Lethargy is absolutely killing me.
Weight: 92.2kg (post-shit)
Not sure if the lethargy is responsible, but I've lost my appetite to eat completely for a few days now.
Took modafinil today to prevent lethargy as important exams are coming up.
Dose: 400mg

Day 23
Pretty nasty sweats last night, not as severe as first starting DNP though.
Weight: 90.3kg (post-shit)
Oh my appetite is back for sure now. I'd order a whole chicken in a heartbeat if I wasn't cutting.
Dose: 400mg
This weird heat has hit me again. Second time now and of all nights, not tonight. Have an exam tomorrow morning.

Day 24
Weight: 90.3kg - post-shit but I won't count this as I had 3 hours sleep, didn't shit properly and sweated hard for 20 mins straight before my morning exam. Back home at 11AM, around the time I wake up normally.
Dose: 400mg

Day 25
Exam this morning, didn't have time to shit or weigh.
Weight: NA
Exam went terribly, shit gym session after and didn't bother eating right for the day.
Dose: 400mg
Back on track tomorrow.

Day 26
Weight: 90.1kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg

Day 27
Weight: 89.8kg (post-shit)
Important exam tomorrow, no time to eat properly. Still under 2200 cals but only 100 protein and just under 200 carbs.
Dose: 400mg


----------



## WuMyster

Not sure how long I'm going to stay on. Would love to finish the rest of my caps, but have atleast another 2 weeks worth and 6 weeks of DNP may be pushing it. 

Really don't mind the sides, sure this supplier is underdosing. 

Initial plan was 3-4 weeks. Any thoughts?


----------



## WuMyster

Day 28
Didn't take my dose, decided to take it at lunch now so skipped a day. Had a fantastic night of sleep.

Day 29
Weight: 89.4kg (pre-shit)
Dose: 400mg
Lethargy hitting hard out of no where.

Day 30
Weight: 89.2kg (post-shit)
Extreme lethargy again, has come back out of no where and it's bad. No energy to go to gym at all, can just about walk. No way can I run.
Lethargy was so bad I ate like shit. Just told house mate to go out and get me fast food.
Dose: 400mg
Thinking of calling it quits to bulk and then run DNP again in the winter.

Day 31
Weight: 88.6kg (pre-shit)
Dose: 400mg

Day 32
Exams over, can finally concentrate on gym/diet but not today, celebrating with eating shit food.
Weight: 87.8kg (pre-shit)
Holy shit first time I've ever regretted cheating. Didn't even feel like eating so had to force shit/greasy food down.

Day 33
Surprisingly didn't gain any weight from yesterdays cheat meals. Normally hold water but still lower weight.
Weight: 87.2kg (post-shit (hardly anything))
.............. okay I cheated today......... ****. Hopefully not too much weight gain tomorrow.
Dose: 400mg

Day 34
Weight: 87.9kg (post-shit)
Will be eating out today.... seeing friends. Will be at 2200 cals though so all good.
Dose: 400mg

Day 35
Weight: 87.6kg (post-shit)
So it's summer, boiling hot and I'm on DNP........ I've got the worst cold I've ever had. Nose hasn't stopped ****ing pouring for hours now.
Dose: 400mg
Diet was on point today.

Day 36
Weight: 87.8kg (post-shit)
Well don't know what happened there.
Dose: 400mg
Holy shit now this is the first time where I'm sweating hard from nothing. Just pouring from sitting at my desk.
Nvm, only lasted about 10 mins. Room was probably just hot.
..... and then I slept for 5 hours in the afternoon from lethargy. Feel so shit, groggy, heat etc.
Have got 6 days left of 400mg.


----------



## WuMyster

Day 37
Weight: 87.5kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg
Full day of cheating. Not sure what's going on. I've just lost drive to eat properly for the past few days.

Day 38
Weight: 87.5kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg
Full day of cheating.

Day 39
Weight: 87.0kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg
****ing tough day at work today. Ate 3000 cals but will probably still be at a defecit.

Day 40
Weight: 86.4kg (pre-shit (couldn't shit anything, felt like had nothing to shit))
Dose: 400mg
Ate around 2900 cals. Work drained me but not as hard as yesterday. Reckon at best I'll be the same weight.
Two days worth of DNP left. Not entirely sure what I'll do after. Thinking I'll clean bulk till around December and cut off the remaining fat and go from there.

Day 41
Weight: 86.6kg (post-shit)
Dose: 400mg

Day 42
Weight: 86.5 (pre-shit)
Tough day at work. Last day of DNP. Happy and sad tbh.
Dose: 400mg

Day 43
Early start to work, no time to weigh. Diet was shit as well. Will log for about a week more to see if I'm holding any water weight (hoping so)
Weight: N/A
Dose: 0mg

Day 44
Weight: 87.8kg (post-shit)
Well idk what's up with a 1.3kg increase in 2 days.


----------



## geoff

Hey scatman. Try not to weigh  your self everyday. It becomes  an obsession. Especially when you weigh yourself pre and post shit. Good post though. This is the best dn p forums I have been on. Been using dn p for over 10 years and still learning.  😁


----------



## itismethebee

Dude wtf, at 400mg you shouldnt go over 2 weeks! you will die homes


----------



## BigSwolePump

Hey toolbags....this thread is over a year old. The dude doesn't even post here anymore.


----------



## its what we do

I get this threads dead ( see below post)

But who told you that you die off 400mg for
two weeks . 

Sorry but completely wrong


----------



## Bro Bundy

itismethebee said:


> Dude wtf, at 400mg you shouldnt go over 2 weeks! you will die homes


You give shit advice


----------



## Gibsonator

what's up with all these dnp threads lately wtf


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gibsonator said:


> what's up with all these dnp threads lately wtf


lazy people with absolutely no will power ..These types won't make it in this world .


----------



## Gibsonator

Bro Bundy said:


> lazy people with absolutely no will power ..These types won't make it in this world .



nothing beats a good diet


----------



## Bro Bundy

Op im
not talking about you ..You could be a pro bodybuilder for all I know ..I'm just talkin in General


----------

